# Bully sticks.



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone knows the English equivalent of a bully stick?
Everyone seems to mention them and they sound great but I cant seem to see any in pet shops over here. Would love to find a chewy snack for Molly thats safe for her to eat and gives us an hours peace!




P.S What is a bully stick exactly?


----------



## Maggies_Mum (May 15, 2009)

I'm not sure what the equivalent would be but, a bully stick is just cow penis very stretched out and dried... I know gross, but, maybe that will help you in your search. Bullystick is just a brand name, but, funny because if you say it fast its exactly what it is... Hope this helps you.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Try pets at home they have a large selection of dog treats and toys or your local pet store,any raw hide treats keep mine occupied (for a few seconds.haha)

Kongs are good too,you can fill them with different fillings.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh.. and you might want to get the smell free kind.. I got a regular stinky one and it smelled SO bad... Poor Zoey didn't get to chew on it for more than five minutes.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

funny story

I went down to the local ma and pop petstore to get new ID tags for the Bolo because my phone number changed. There was this really really prissy girl in there with a Standard Poodle in the most overdone Poodle 'do I've ever seen in my life(the dog had floral patterns shaved into its coat) and this girl in her 6 inch heels and designer everything(looked just like a brunette Paris Hilton and REEKED of perfume) was asking about good chews. 

The clerk pulls out this huge bully stick and says "these are our very best sellers. I have not yet met a dog that didn't like them"

the girl picked it up and sniffed it and then showed it to the dog who of course thought it was great. So the girl starts tapping her cheek with it and says "so this is like jerky I guess?"

clerk: No its dried Bull penis.

and the girl screams at the top of her lungs, drops the bully stick and immediately falls faint on the floor. 


I couldn't help it. I laughed.


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

Well thanks everyone for those replies. We've had the best laugh in our house over it all. We had no idea what a bully stick was! Well now we know,and havent spotted any over here yet,but if I do I certainly wont be sniffing it and tapping it against my cheek!!
Will keep trying out the none ding-dong variety of chews in the meantime.
Bye for now.


----------



## Trin (Aug 13, 2009)

Andie said:


> Well thanks everyone for those replies. We've had the best laugh in our house over it all. We had no idea what a bully stick was! Well now we know,and havent spotted any over here yet,but if I do I certainly wont be sniffing it and tapping it against my cheek!!
> Will keep trying out the none ding-dong variety of chews in the meantime.
> Bye for now.


LOL - great to see another Brit on here! I'm an British Expatriate living in the U.S. - how you doin mate? 

LOL, no I think if I SMELLED a bully stick - the MOST unlikely thing I would do with it after that is tap it on my cheek - wha?!?? 

Well - good luck finding one of those in the UK. They seem pretty common over here - so common PetSmart sells them. I live walking distance from PetSmart LOL. You may want to check with either maybe a local butcher, or maybe a local farmer if you know of any? Just an idea......

I read above another poster mentioned the scentless kind of bully sticks. *WHERE *do you get those?!?? Our Kaylee has never met a bully stick yet......mainly due to the fact that I investigated one in the store and it STUNK so bad I thought I was going to hurl. It smells like a cross between manure and dead animal roasting in hot sun.

Please let me know more about those smell-less bully sticks!!!

Trin..


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

Hya Trin, 
thanks for the reply. Hope you're happy over there in bully stick land!
We seem to be a few years behind USA in everything (except footy),so maybe dried ding dong will be available here shortly. In fact there's obviously a gap in the market, ever thought about setting up a bully stick import business? Hee hee, that could be a great conversation stopper when someone asks what you do for a living!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

There are some odourless bully sticks. Yet my dogs don't like them as much as the smelly ones. The ones from Free Range Dog Chews don't smell. I'm not sure if you can get them in England.

I have also seen bully sticks go by the name Pizzle and tendon in the pet stores.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is where I order from....they are orderless and you can pick your rescue.....I have used this site for a couple years.....BUT, I do not know if she ship where you live Andie.....Good Luck!!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> funny story
> 
> I went down to the local ma and pop petstore to get new ID tags for the Bolo because my phone number changed. There was this really really prissy girl in there with a Standard Poodle in the most overdone Poodle 'do I've ever seen in my life(the dog had floral patterns shaved into its coat) and this girl in her 6 inch heels and designer everything(looked just like a brunette Paris Hilton and REEKED of perfume) was asking about good chews.
> 
> ...


ROTFL! I think I would have laughed at her even BEFORE the bully stick incident! Floral patterns??? She'd get laughed right off the street 'round these parts. That or turned in for animal cruelty!


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

It's actually a Bull penis . Cow usually refers to adult female cattle.



Maggies_Mum said:


> I'm not sure what the equivalent would be but, a bully stick is just cow penis


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> funny story
> 
> i went down to the local ma and pop petstore to get new id tags for the bolo because my phone number changed. There was this really really prissy girl in there with a standard poodle in the most overdone poodle 'do i've ever seen in my life(the dog had floral patterns shaved into its coat) and this girl in her 6 inch heels and designer everything(looked just like a brunette paris hilton and reeked of perfume) was asking about good chews.
> 
> ...



rflmao!!!!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Andie said:


> Just wondered if anyone knows the English equivalent of a bully stick?
> Everyone seems to mention them and they sound great but I cant seem to see any in pet shops over here. Would love to find a chewy snack for Molly thats safe for her to eat and gives us an hours peace!


Pet Pavilion in London used to carry them if I can remember correctly but I don't know if they still do. Haven't gone there in a while as I currently live in Canada now.


----------



## Maggies_Mum (May 15, 2009)

Lil Red Express said:


> It's actually a Bull penis . Cow usually refers to adult female cattle.



so sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone. I'm not a farmer, thanks for the correction.  I'm sure it cleared a lot of for everyone.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Lil Red Express said:


> It's actually a Bull penis . Cow usually refers to adult female cattle.


Well, if you really want to split hairs, it's more likely a steer's penis.....not many bulls slaughtered for meat.


----------



## AmyBeth (Jun 26, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> funny story
> the girl picked it up and sniffed it and then showed it to the dog who of course thought it was great. So the girl starts tapping her cheek with it and says "so this is like jerky I guess?"
> 
> clerk: No its dried Bull penis.
> ...





Andie said:


> Hya Trin,
> thanks for the reply. Hope you're happy over there in bully stick land!
> We seem to be a few years behind USA in everything (except footy),so maybe dried ding dong will be available here shortly. In fact there's obviously a gap in the market, ever thought about setting up a bully stick import business? Hee hee, that could be a great conversation stopper when someone asks what you do for a living!


Man I can't stop laughing, theres tears running down my very sunburned face. It kinda stings but just can't stop, sides hurt, can't breath


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Dried ding dong.

That is just awesome.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I just bought a bad of 12 (12 inch) bullysticks from Costco when I was down in Myrtle Beach this week ......for what I thought was a great price of 20$


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG....Didn't anyone want to make fun of me for forgetting to post the link?? LMBO!!!! What a blond......

I am so sorry!!

Here ya go!! I buy 10 at a time....

http://helpingudders.com/newfreerange.htm#Moo Bully Sticks


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You can also try dried beef tendons. We get those and bullysticks from the local feed store. They sell all kinds of things, not name brands but from locals for a decent price. My dogs love bullysticks. I just try not to think about what they are, lol!


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for that link Lucygoose. I had a look and I think if i'd seen one earlier I wouldnt have had to ask what a bully stick is!
Do you think the bulls would be pleased to know that their bully sticks made it into the 12 inch selections rather than only the 6 inch!!
Also what does "hand picked" mean? Sounds a bit dodgy to me.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Andie I had to look what it meant to be hand picked......LOL

* *HELPING UDDERS'
HAND PICKED PROMISE:
My online customers get only the biggest, hand-picked, above average sized Bully Sticks from each case! I save the below-average sized sticks for my dog show customers and for my own dogs. Buy these anywhere else and you won't get this special hand-picked size stick! - Mikel (Petey's Mom)

Buy these anywhere else and you won't get this special hand-picked size stick!*

These do not stink either......Good Luck!!


----------



## erway (Jun 15, 2008)

Rascal LOVES them! I have to buy the big ones though or he will swallow them whole. LOL


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

Ewie, I had no idea. I totally thought they were tendons. It's kind of weird to think about all the dogs across America unwittingly chewing on cattle penises.


----------



## Indy (Jul 6, 2009)

lol. I didn't know what they were either. When we first got one for the puppy, I was told they were tendons. That's good stuff.


----------



## Bevy of Beagles (Jul 14, 2009)

You'll want to buy the "natural, baked" bully sticks, and NOT the smoked bully sticks. The smoked ones are pretty stinky, and can stain your carpet. They come in 6" or 10-12" sizes. I get my Beagles the large ones because they last longer. And once your dog gets within 3 inches of finishing, I throw it out - some dogs tend to swallow them pretty much whole at that point, which worries me a little. Some folks think they work well to scrub the dogs teeth, too.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Bully sticks are amazing, but because they're so expensive and my girls just eat them right up we've been trying other things. Other good chews we've found are Merrick's "Texas Toothpick" (dried cow tail) and Toobies (windpipes).


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy is a riot with the tracheas. She seems to love the amplified chewing sound. They sure don't last long though. Texas toothpicks are nice, just wish they were a bit larger. Cow ears last my dogs 20 minutes and aren't as greasy as pig ears.


----------



## Andie (Jun 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd finish off by saying that we tried Molly on dried beef tendons that were recommended on this thread and they are the winner!
They last about an hour, dont seem to have any unwanted bowel effects and arent as squeemish to think about for the men in the family.
So thanks for all that info everyone. We now have a satisfied puppy.


----------

